# Bacon and Cheese Breakfast Pizza



## BakersDozen (May 19, 2005)

Bacon And Cheese Breakfast Pizza

Serving Size: 6

Ingredients:
1 9" single-crust pastry 
1/2 pound bacon; cook -- crumble 
8 ounces swiss cheese -- shredded 
4 eggs 
12 ounces sour cream 
2 tablespoons fresh parsley -- chopped 

Cooking Directions:
Roll pastry to fit into a 12" pizza pan. Bake at 425~ for 5 minutes. 
Sprinkle bacon and cheese evenly over crust. In a bowl, beat eggs, sour 
cream and parsley until smooth; pour over pizza. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes 
or until pizza is puffy and lightly browned. Yield 6 main-dish or 18 
appetizer servings.


----------

